# Um "galego"



## Daniel López

Disculpas pelo meu mal portugués, mais nao era possibel facer a pregunta no foro Español-Portugues.

Em muitos filmes brasileiros se usa  "galego" para se dirijir a alguma pessoa.

"Esse galego..." (Tropa de elite) Contexto: No Rio de Janeiro; o dono do morro fala de um estudante que vende maconha da favela na sua facultade.
"Vai durmir, galego" (O camino das nubens) Contexto: Na Paraiba; Uma mae fala pro seu filho pequeño, ton normal.

Ja estou algo familiarizado co uso de "gringo" ou "alemao"; mais o uso de "galego" para se referir a alguem ainda e um misterio para min: as veces acho que uma forma agresiva pra de se dirigir a outr pessoa cuasi dicindo "bobo". Tenho en conta que os humoristas na Argentina cando contan uma historia de tontos, bobos, inorantes, o protagonista e "un gallego (emigrante na Argentina) dice...." . E o mesmo acontece nos Estados Unidos, donde o bobo e polaco; na França, donde o bobo e belga; etc.

Me disculpen o meu pobre "Portunhol", mais como um amigo (brasileiro en Galicia) dice: E fácil para um brasileiro entender e falar galego, e viceversa; mais fica muito dificil falalo sem misturar as duas linguas.

Obrigado.


----------



## willy2008

Da uma olhada aquí


----------



## Orxeira

Bos dias Daniel Lópes, companheiro, non sei mais eu creo que no Brasil a dia de hoxe o termo "galego" non ten ningunha connotación despectiva, referindose no mais dos casos a persoas louras, de pele branca, ollos claros. Os amigos brasileiros poderán expresar seu parecer a respeito desta cuestión. Além disto podes dar unha ollada no sitio da Ciberduvidas onde son dadas respostas varias en relación ao termo "galego" e expresións onde aparece. Aí che vai o enlace : http://www.ciberduvidas.com/search.php?keyword=galego&image.x=0&image.y=0 

Apretas.


----------



## Vanda

Não tem mesmo.  Galego ou é como as pessoas louras são chamadas no nordeste, ou então uma pessoa galega mesmo, em outras regiões que não o nordeste.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Isso mesmo. Uma "galeguinha" é uma menina loira de pele clara.


----------



## Daniel López

willy2008 said:


> Da uma olhada aquí



(ga._le_.go) [ê] 
sm.
1. Pessoa nascida ou que  vive na Galiza (Espanha).
2. A língua falada na  Galiza.
3. Bras. Pessoa  nascida em Portugal, esp. as de pouca instrução. (acho que os inmigrantes em Brasil nao eran cultos ou jente "de gran urbe": por isso o uso de "gallego" dos comicos na argentina)
4. N.E Pop. Pessoa loura.
a.
5. Da Galiza (Espanha);  típico dessa região ou de seu povo.
6. Ref. à língua falada na  Galiza.
[F.: Do lat._gallaeci,orum_.]

À galega
1 Inf. Bras. Pej. Desleixadamente, sem cuidado, de  qualquer maneira.


Read more: http://aulete.uol.com.br/galego#ixzz2iDE44LKy


Porem, o menino referido en "vai durmir, galego" nao e  louro nem de pele especialmente branca, por isso a duvida. O link queda Orxeira, "ciberdúvidas" aclara a questiao dun jeito razonavel http://www.ciberduvidas.com/idioma.php?rid=1393
É engraçado que um galego  de pele mui clara que foi morar a uns meses lá perto da cidade da Bahía dis que ainda e chamado de "o gringo" pelos vizinhos.


----------



## Vanda

Talvez seja uso muito regional, porque eu desconheço totalmente este uso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Há MUITO tempo atrás "galego" era sinônimo de pessoa bronca, de pouca instrução (décadas de 50, 60). Felizmente essa conotação se perdeu, e hoje vale a versão nordestina para pessoas loiras e de pele clara.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá explicado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Certa vez, no edifício que eu morava, em Santos, um senhor já de certa idade foi contratado como vigia noturno. Era muito simpático e atencioso, e eu, com meus doze ou treze anos, não conseguia distinguir se ele falava espanhol ou português. Um dia perguntei, e ele me disse que falava galego.

Houve uma imigração muito grande de galegos para a Argentina e Brasil após a guerra civil espanhola.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

WhoSoyEu said:


> Há MUITO tempo atrás "galego" era sinônimo de pessoa bronca, de pouca instrução (décadas de 50, 60). Felizmente essa conotação se perdeu, e hoje vale a versão nordestina para pessoas loiras e de pele clara.



Sim, ja vi esse uso entre as pessoas de mais idade, 60 anos ou mais.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> Certa vez, no edifício que eu morava, em Santos, um senhor já de certa idade foi contratado como vigia noturno. Era muito simpático e atencioso, e eu, com meus doze ou treze anos, não conseguia distinguir se ele falava espanhol ou português. Um dia perguntei, e ele me disse que falava galego.
> 
> Houve uma imigração muito grande de galegos para a Argentina e Brasil após a guerra civil espanhola.



Era somente o seu sotaque que era estranho, né? Você entendia?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Era somente o seu sotaque que era estranho, né? Você entendia?


Eu entendia bem porque já falava os dois idiomas.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu entendia bem porque já falava os dois idiomas.


É claro, que sorte Who!


----------

